# International Schools running calendar year?



## andrea1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,
I'm moving with my family from Australia to Singapore in a few weeks time. My two primary school aged children will be in international schools. I'd like to find schools that run an Australian or IB curriculum that run on the *calendar year *(ie. starting in January). The ones I've found so far are Avondale, ACS International, AIS and IIS - does anyone know if there are any others out there? Any help would be gratefully received,
Thanks
Andrea


----------

